# opening of dove



## utahshovlerhunter (Aug 8, 2013)

i can not wait for the tommrow for the opener of dove


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You mean Monday right? Not tomorrow..........


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Utah doesn't open until 9/2 on Monday, but if you head to Idaho, Wyoming, or Colorado you are welcomed to start on 9/1 Sunday.


----------



## utahshovlerhunter (Aug 8, 2013)

no tommrow that why i live in southern utah 10min from the stateline


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

utahshovlerhunter said:


> no tommrow that why i live in southern utah 10min from the stateline


Lucky. Well I can't wait for the opener either. Everybody post up your pics and stories from your hunt!


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm excited to head into Arizona tomorrow to chase doves


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahtim said:


> I'm excited to head into Arizona tomorrow to chase doves


 I'm from southern AZ and there aint nothing like Dove hunting down there.. nothing.. hope you tear them up!


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

was in Tucson for a couple of years while not as good as Yuma, I would see 200-300 doves in an afternoon


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

utahtim said:


> was in Tucson for a couple of years while not as good as Yuma, I would see 200-300 doves in an afternoon


Not to mention the quail populations in the area surrounding Tucson. I can't wait for January when I will be down there.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

These were taken this morning in about 2-1/2 hours worth of shooting. Air rifle dove hunting is great fun and cheap to boot. And there is only one pellet to worry about.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats awesome rusty!


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

nice haul rusty! Went out for an hour this evening in AZ saw six, got three


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Lovely dove hunting weather in Northern UT (not):-(. Oh well, heaven knows we needed the rain.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Well said Outdoorser. As I awoke this morning I heard the rain and it brought back the memories of so many past opening days just like this one. I did just walk outside to make sure my truck windows were rolled up and I did hear a few shotgun reports from the fields below my house. I was going to get out again today because I knew the added pressure would keep the Eurasians coming to my field but instead I'm home staying dry and enjoying my coffee.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

He Rusty, where did you get your noise dampeners?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I managed to get a few birds on the ground today. Shot 6 all together, only found 3 of them (such is the life of a dog-less hunter)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

After the torrential rain that caused a flash flood that went right through our tents, we had to sleep in the truck (3 people + all the gear that couldn't get wet) MISERABLE!. Seriously, I've seen few storms in my life that dropped that much rain that quickly, its the freaking desert and it got about 1" of rain in about 20 minutes that sheeted off causing crazy flooding. I got pictures out my window of a RIVER flowing across the meadow under my truck. Even the **** camp cots were covered in mud. Farther down in the flats, a new lake had formed... a quite large lake.

Next morning it started off slow then picked up with singles, doubles, triples then flocks of +20 doves coming through. I shot terrible, I'll admit but I got a limit in a reasonable amount of time then spent the rest of the time helping my wife and boy try to fill theirs. I think they shot 3 boxes between them with pumps, so it wasn't for a lack of chances at 'em.

Saw lots of wild horses, heard the BLM had a problem with them, now I know why. Saw 60+ in one herd, only saw 1 antelope which was odd.


-DallanC


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad to hear some good success stories. My Dad and I scared five or six off the WMA when we got there and only 3 more showed up the rest of the day, affording Dad two shot opportunities.

It was nice and relaxing though.


----------

